# Chacoan Imports?



## Brink of Excess (Aug 9, 2012)

Ive been debating getting a Chacoan/extreme for a while now.
Finally decided to take the plunge.
well my plunge was a little late. Varnyard has no more available.
to my knowledge no one else breeds these guys.
Anyone know where I can get an import or a hatchling so I dont have to wait untill next year?


----------



## spark678 (Aug 9, 2012)

from teguterra http://www.teguterra.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## chelvis (Aug 9, 2012)

A few people are breeding them now. Some of the wild caught in Florida are being called Chacoan's.


----------



## Brink of Excess (Aug 9, 2012)

spark678 said:


> from teguterra http://www.teguterra.com/apps/webstore/



Awesome! I didnt realize Teguterra bred chacoans. Thanks!!!



chelvis said:


> A few people are breeding them now. Some of the wild caught in Florida are being called Chacoan's.



must be chacoans, since Ive heard theyre the only ones to eat peoples fingers LMAO
seriously though, I wonder if they are really chacoans?


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2012)

Is there a specific reason you want a chacoan/extreme??


----------



## Brink of Excess (Aug 9, 2012)

james.w said:


> Is there a specific reason you want a chacoan/extreme??



Well i dont want a red or blue (just a mater of color preference)
so that leaves the b&w or chacoans. (hybrids aside)
I would rather a chacoan over a b&w because I appreciate the size difference (I know some b&w get as big as chacoans and some chacoans will stay smallish)
Plus - I know this is debatable, but from my research which has been fairly extensive imo, chacoans seem more initially tame and perhaps most tame overall.
What Id really love is a yellow Tegu though. :heart:
I hope they make it into the pet trade one day...


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2012)

Like you said size and tameness is extremely debatable. If the higher white color of the "extremes" isn't part of your reasoning I would just go with a black and white.


----------



## Brink of Excess (Aug 9, 2012)

james.w said:


> Like you said size and tameness is extremely debatable. If the higher white color of the "extremes" isn't part of your reasoning I would just go with a black and white.



Good advice but I just ordered my little guy from Tegu Terra.
Thanks for the link spark678!
will post (probably too many) pics soon.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 9, 2012)

Your welcome I never new they had them either up until the other day. And best part is NO DEPOSIT and waiting a year to get your tegu with them.


----------



## Steven. (Aug 9, 2012)

I think underground has some their breeding this year as well.. I wonder if all these new breeders of chacoans got them from varnyard...


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 9, 2012)

I've heard the wild tegus in FL being called Paraguayan. I don't know if anyone is checking their lineage though.


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 9, 2012)

grats! as you know, i went with chacoans too. for the size difference as well as the color. the tendency towards the large size and high white combo was worth the money and waiting for me. when i was looking to get into mine, teguterra was all out of stock, so i figured id just go with bobby, as he was my first choice anyway. cant wait to see him!


----------



## PocketFullOfTegus (Aug 9, 2012)

Whats the difference with a paraguyan tegu?


----------



## Brink of Excess (Aug 9, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> grats! as you know, i went with chacoans too. for the size difference as well as the color. the tendency towards the large size and high white combo was worth the money and waiting for me. when i was looking to get into mine, teguterra was all out of stock, so i figured id just go with bobby, as he was my first choice anyway. cant wait to see him!



Thanks Im glad I was able to find one and not have to wait until next year.
Ive used to have a savanah monitor but this is my first tegu. 
Is your little guy taming well? Any suggestions for a new owner?
Cant wait t see him too! And show him off


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 10, 2012)

Trust me i had a savanha before a tegu...in taming you cant compare the two


----------



## Dana C (Aug 10, 2012)

PocketFullOfTegus said:


> Whats the difference with a paraguyan tegu?



Nothing. Anyone claiming anything different is well...not being truthful. Besides how will they be able to prove that animal is from there? Once again we see and unsupported marketing ploy.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 11, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I've heard the wild tegus in FL being called Paraguayan. I don't know if anyone is checking their lineage though.



lol i know right, all the sudden underground has tons of "paraguayans". To me it just sounds like a marketing ploy to seemingly have something different than everyone else.


----------



## Brink of Excess (Aug 11, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the wild tegus in FL being called Paraguayan. I don't know if anyone is checking their lineage though.
> ...



A marketing ploy from Underground Reptiles???
Youre talking about the guys that brought us the amazing pinstriped tegu and the holy freakin crap purple tiger tegu (think thats what their calling it)
No I cant see them using questionable maketing tactics.


----------



## james.w (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys must be unaware of the "underground" tunnel from Paraguay to Florida. Psssh newbs!


----------



## Brink of Excess (Aug 11, 2012)

james.w said:


> You guys must be unaware of the "underground" tunnel from Paraguay to Florida. Psssh newbs!



LMAO


----------

